# Toast Across America in Bay City MI



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

It will be held at Timothy's Fine Tobaccos in lovely downtown Bay City Michigan.

It will be $60 for a ticket which will include drinks and tasty appetizers from Old City Hall. You will get a coffin with an Opus X and a Diamond Crown Maximus.

Any other questions feel free to contact the shop or me.

Also believe there will be an auction at the shop to raise money for CFCF.

Thank you
Dave


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

bump

There has been some really nice donations brought in for the auction.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

You know I'll be there Dave.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Was a write up about the event in town.

Clicky

The total was $7,160. Was a blast!


----------

